# Help… Locust burl wood



## Billynchrisnpa (Jun 11, 2022)

Help!!! Trying to figure out this name on who carved this back in 2005. Looks like Mikes Maur not sure

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2022)

Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 11, 2022)

Also check for "miles" for the first name. Those are always fun to track... especially when it is a nice piece like that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 11, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Also check for "miles" for the first name. Those are always fun to track... especially when it is a nice piece like that.


I see Milo as the first name...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 11, 2022)

Also valid. You would want to track the wife's signature let me tell you! First initial only on first and last name followed by a rolling scrawl. This from a lady who can do calligraphy when she wants to.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billynchrisnpa (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for all the input. Love to give the artist credit if I only knew who it is……

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 15, 2022)

I'd recommend posting it on the AAW forum as well; a much larger audience of turners will see it. Beautiful piece and, if you don't mind, where and how did you get it? Please let us know who's it is when you figure it out.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2022)

What's the back story on it?


----------



## Billynchrisnpa (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks guys, we bought at a consignment store for a couple of bucks in Gilbert Arizona. We are a reseller and plan to flip it in one of our instagram or YOUTUBE online sales, all through my wife loves the piece and we have other burl carved pieces. We just like to do research and promote as much information about the piece to our reselling community, but also promotes the artist.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 16, 2022)

I need to frequent consignment stores if that’s what you find!!

I might have the details off slightly, but I recall Mike Mahoney posting that he found both one of his pieces as well as one of Richard Raffan’s, on separate occasions, at thrift or antique stores. Both were highly discounted!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 16, 2022)

@Billynchrisnpa 
I locked this thread down for now. I just noticed you haven't made an introduction post. Take a few minutes to read our rulea and make a post. Tell us about yourself. Are you a woodworker or just a seller?


----------

